
Ask HN: Who is selling/trading a side project? (September 2017) - titusblair
Hey HN I like how there is a Who is Hiring every month on HN why not a who is selling&#x2F;trading a side project?<p>Listing format:
Name of side project - description - asking price or trade<p>Here are a few of my projects I am interested in selling&#x2F;trading (I have a big project that is taking all my time)...<p>JobCompass.net - iOS&#x2F;Android&#x2F;Web App with loyal following since 2009. Featured in major media like Mens Health, Yahoo Finance, Mashable. Some sales of job listings and newsletter list.<p>StockBrokgerGame.com - iOS&#x2F;Android&#x2F;Web app with over 18,000+  players interested in trading stock and $10MM+ in game trades.
Price: Make an offer or trade<p>Bookcelerator.com - Curated book list from Product Hunt, Good reads, Amazon with loyal following featured on Product Hunt.  I have 10+ premium book summaries (not yet pushed to subscribers) and a list of 150+ subscribers.
Price: Make an offer or trade<p>PitchPodcasts.com - A web app that helps podcasters find guests and people promote their skills&#x2F;stories&#x2F;startups on podcasts looking for quality guests.
Price: Make an offer or trade
======
Kurmily
We're thinking about selling our social marketing startup Kurmily.io

Some short stats/info:

\- 100+ of verified signups

\- launched about 9 months ago

\- 5000 reports in the current system

\- organic traffic of ~60/70 visitors per day

\- codebase in PHP/laravel

Difficulties we're having that makes us think of selling:

\- we don't have enough time to fix the following two issues

\- the current report is not clear enough to users, could use some polish

\- not a lot of repeat activity per signed up user

Offers/more info on contact@kurmily.io

------
androidrobo
You can build up a huge backlog of ideas this way without feeling overhelmed.
Some things come back to my mind months later, some things may are forgotten
forever. But there are always at least a few ideas ready to be build.

------
mpcovcd
I buy side projects (no mobile apps) -- if you have traffic / revenue, drop me
a line with the URL and some high level stats.

